# Ok, so which is it people ....?



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone, this may have been asked before but could not see it. Having been talking to people about these beautiful dogs for 6-8 months it seems to be split 50-50 on the pronunciation ... 

Some say "Vizzz-la" and some say "vesh-la".

Lets settle this thing! ;D What do you say?


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

I've heard it both pronunciations but from what I have read the proper way is Veezh-lah.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Vee-shla


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, I say veeshla, but the correct pronunciation is more like Zsa Zsa, or like a soft g/j sound. http://www.forvo.com/search/vizsla/

No way we're going to settle it though!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

veeshla  That is also the way they pronounced it on the tv show called Pick A Puppy.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

einspänner said:


> haha, I say veeshla, but the correct pronunciation is more like Zsa Zsa, or like a soft g/j sound. http://www.forvo.com/search/vizsla/
> 
> No way we're going to settle it though!


Gold star for me... I say it pretty much exactly like that!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hungarian Pointer works well for me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

veeshla is how I say it, if peeps still look confused then it's hungarian pointer.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

harrigab said:


> veeshla is how I say it, if peeps still look confused then it's hungarian pointer.


I always get confused looks! 

"What kind of dog is she?"

"A Vizsla."

(confused look) "Oh."

"Hungarian pointer. A hunting dog."

"Ohhhh!"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

People seem to get more confused or stop listening when I explain that it's a pointing breed. I have started saying vizsla first, rather than wirehaired vizsla. Less for them to process and promptly forget!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Red Bird Dog...... Hungarian Pointer........... Vizsla....... A what? Do you know what a Weimeriener looks like?(did I spell it right?)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I pronounce it RED BONE HOUND - tends 2 keep the coversation short - the ? asker seems 2 already know THIS !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been really impressed of late as to how many people recognize the breed!! I was walking Mr.F up at the school by home, and a couple of very young men asked if he was a Vee..sh..la.. Very impressed indeed. It has happened on numerous occasions now. Is that a good thing? that the breed is becoming so recognizable, and popular?? 
We also have two new V's in my neighborhood... I have met Max about 5 mo. ( very cute) and newly... Miro, or Mira?? we were hollering across the canyon, and I couldn't really tell. But the dog looked about Fergy's age. Then of course... Twinkle she is around 7 and too fearful to take a walk with me and the dogs... poor sweet Twinkle... :'(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I went on a course last March with Zsófia Miczek from the famous Zöldmáli Wirehaired Vizsla Kennel. Better known as Scout's breeder!!!

She pronounced it Veeshla , but the word Vizsla means pointing dog and in Hungary is used to refer to any HPR dog!!

So RBD is right Pointer!!!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

The breeds name is Vizsla so what it the problem calling it that?

It may mean something in Hungarian but my name means something in various historical references - I still expect to be called by my name, not by what it means!

We go on here about what a great breed and how unique they are so show them, and their history, some respect by respecting their name! I really can not understand the need to Anglicise everything in the world. And if people don't have the attention span to listen to a 60 second explanation about the name and where it comes from then that really is a damning indictment on our society and their loss! If people give you a blank look when you say 'Hungarian Vizsla' then educate them, don't dumb it down.

With that in mind, I aim to pronounce it as a Hungarian would - I believe this is Veeshla but I am happy to be educated if somebody wants to correct me!

(And yes, apologies if this is a bit of a rant but you've hit a nerve with this subject!  )


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lyra - Did you miss the 'LOL' - I have had V's since the early 70's - back then they were as rare as hens teeths !!!!! how many times have I been asked the what is it ? - thousands - even back then always ended the explanation with - they are a gun dog and not for everyone !!!!!! after you have a V in your life for over 40yrs - you may see the HUMOR !


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

R said:


> Lyra - Did you miss the 'LOL' - I have had V's since the early 70's - back then they were as rare as hens teeths !!!!! how many times have I been asked the what is it ? - thousands - even back then always ended the explanation with - they are a gun dog and not for everyone !!!!!! after you have a V in your life for over 40yrs - you may see the HUMOR !


No, I appreciate you were being humorous 

My rant wasn't aimed at anybody or any particular comment expressed here - just a general 'old man' rant


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lyra - for me the natural order of progression when asked what is it - Vizsla - Hungarian Pointer - in the AKC sporting dog breed - a gun dog - not for everyone - need a Very active lifestyle - Except in the field with other pointers & hunters - have never recommended the breed to anyone else


----------

